# Nu Metal lovers!



## SenorDingDong (Jul 28, 2011)

To say the least, I love Nu Metal 

To me it was a very fun genre, lots of different bands, very energetic, with so much passion, and unlike some popular heavy music nowadays, didn't focus on being the heaviest thing ever and didn't try to be evil, or compete for the best guitarists/hardest riffs. It was just fun. It is still among my favorite genres to this day.

So I will share some glorious-ness.













































Tons of videos I know but I  Nu Metal, and these are some of my favorite bands, although I left out a ton, share some of yours!


*Also please do not post here if you are just going to shit talk the genre, keep it to fans of Nu Metal, and not a troll fest please. Thanks*


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 28, 2011)

I absolutely hate Crazy Town but godamnit 'Drowning' is such a good song kudos for posting 'Ball Tongue' too as I really miss Korn's more avant garde weirdo moments and I think it's a shame they lost that element of their sound very early on.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 28, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/84586-nu-metal-appreciation-thread.html



Needless to say, I agree


----------



## toiletstand (Jul 28, 2011)

always felt taproots blue sky research was a very underrated album


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 28, 2011)

Triple-J said:


> I absolutely hate Crazy Town but godamnit 'Drowning' is such a good song kudos for posting 'Ball Tongue' too as I really miss Korn's more avant garde weirdo moments and I think it's a shame they lost that element of their sound very early on.



Yeah, they evolved a lot, and that is still me favorite album, but I love almost all of their stuff, up to Take A Look In The Mirror. As far as Crazy Train, not the best Nu Metal band, but that song is damn good like you said haha, and I own all their albums 





Daemoniac said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/84586-nu-metal-appreciation-thread.html
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I agree



Haha no intentions on stepping on your toes man, just want to spread the love 

But sorry for stealing your mojo 



tltstand said:


> always felt taproots blue sky research was a very underrated album



It is actually in close contention for my favorite Taproot album


----------



## linchpin (Jul 28, 2011)

I really never understood why its so hated... if its because its so easy to play then people seem to forget how easy it is to play a Black Sabbath song...


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 28, 2011)

linchpin said:


> I really never understood why its so hated... if its because its so easy to play then people seem to forget how easy it is to play a Black Sabbath song...






One thing I want to say is that I wouldn't consider Deftones nu-metal, at all. Neither does the band. But, that's just me being the massive Deftones fanboy that I am.


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 28, 2011)

I love "nu-metal". But you forgot one of the most important bands. 




(your list was awesome though minus a few duds (crazytown).)


----------



## Djent (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 29, 2011)

linchpin said:


> I really never understood why its so hated... if its because its so easy to play then people seem to forget how easy it is to play a Black Sabbath song...



It is because it has become the 'cool' thing in heavy metal to hate anything that gains popularity and success. Basically, it is a 'I hate them because they made it, and other people tell me to hate them' mentality. Perfect example: Slipknot. They have great song writing skills, and I love their music, but most 'metal heads' hate them, for reasons boiled down to 'they aren't true metal' or 'they suck' and never beyond those reasonings.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 29, 2011)

If it wasn't for Nu Metal I wouldn't have found my love for guitar..or metal for that matter. I owe all my main music interests to these chicks right here


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 29, 2011)

Old Kittie is awesome. Talena and Fallon were the best part of that band.

There's a new Cold CD on Spotify, and that makes me pretty happy. 

System of a Down, and most of the other bands here are what reminds me of growing up. Fuck yea nu-metal.

:/
however, I don't like Slipknot because they weren't that great imho.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 29, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> Old Kittie is awesome. Talena and Fallon were the best part of that band.
> 
> There's a new Cold CD on Spotify, and that makes me pretty happy.
> 
> ...



I think they peaked with Oracle..nothing they've done since has been so good.

Since we're on the topic of nu-metal...


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 29, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I think they peaked with Oracle..nothing they've done since has been so good.


Same. I never really got into anything after it, either.

Deadsy


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 29, 2011)

So much love. I'm really sick of the cycle amongst metal fanboys of "love the new thing, hate the new thing, love the next new thing, repeat"

It's retarded. I am really not a big fan of the term nu metal just due to the fact that, if you watch all these videos, the bands sound so different. It's not really a genre, it's simply a bunch of bands from the same time period.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 29, 2011)

I can't wait for everyone to start hating Djent.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 29, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> I can't wait for everyone to start hating Djent.



I'm surprised people liked it in the first place...


----------



## harkonnen8 (Jul 29, 2011)

Pardon the quality



Pardon the lyrics


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 29, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> I can't wait for everyone to start hating Djent.



Oh, it's already going on. This site is a nice little pro-djent bubble and there's still plenty of fans, obviously. However, there's already an obvious shift toward negativity out there. I was checking out info on the new dar amps the other day and the amount of people referring to the tone as "wet farts" on various sites was hilarious.

Me, personally, I am going to enjoy what I enjoy regardless of genre. I like plenty of stuff that the metal community at large deems allowable. I also, however, listen to plenty of stuff that's not considered so cool (hell, I bought the new Limp Bizkit cd. Yes... bought). I don't think that music is something that has to be taken super seriously at all times and used for little more than building some imaginary street cred within the metal community. 

When it comes to djent, I like Meshuggah but find them only listenable for short periods of time, am not really into Periphery, like bits and pieces that I hear from other bands, but am overall tired of so many bands chasing the same exact sound. Listen to the variety in the sound of the nu metal bands posted here. Now, someone throw up a bunch of videos from djent bands and take a listen.


----------



## yidcorer (Jul 29, 2011)

There is more variety in NUMetal than in Djent.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 29, 2011)

tltstand said:


> always felt taproots blue sky research was a very underrated album





Jstring said:


> It is actually in close contention for my favorite Taproot album


completely agree, I thought that album was their masterpiece.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 29, 2011)

Big Truck in the OP...

*Single Tear*

This thread gets the Konfyouzd seal of approval.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 29, 2011)

r.i.p. the singer of 3rd strike.


----------



## Miijk (Jul 29, 2011)

As the NU-metal lover I am, this is imo the best thread ever  

I would like to say that it is one of the more interresting genres out there just becouse of it's lack of true rules! You can do more or less anything  But well, I hate rules in music


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 29, 2011)

So many good tunes in this thread, cd's that I own and have totally forgotten about. Momento, 3rd Strike, Trust Company, 40 Below Summer, and so many other good lesser known "nu-metal" bands.


----------



## Hankey (Jul 29, 2011)

Nu Metal got me into metal and other guitar music . I first picked up the guitar after hearing Incubus' "Pardon Me". Even though they have moved from Funk / Nu Metal to a more mainstream rock sound, they're still one of my favourite bands...

Anyways, some awesome Nu Metal albums that haven't been mentioned yet:

Pulse Ultra - Headspace (awesome album, unfortunately the only one from this band, since they split up after making it)



Nonpoint - Development


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 29, 2011)

Maybe nu metal will make a comeback some day. It seems like the people that liked it never stopped liking it, and the genre was killed by the haters.


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't think the haters killed it at all cause what really killed it was the wave of imitators playing 3rd hand riffs that made the music incredibly predictable.
This has happened to every other genre or wave of music that has risen to prominence in the past 25 years so it's nothing new really I can't see it happening to Djent though as it's not likely that it'll reach the mainstream in the way that Grunge, Nu-Metal or even Hair metal did.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 29, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Maybe nu metal will make a comeback some day. It seems like the people that liked it never stopped liking it, and the genre was killed by the haters.


 
There was a lot of good stuff in the Nu Metal movement. And there was a lot of crap also--like any genre. I think the media aided in killing it by starting to focus on more of the shittier by products of Nu Metal thereby helping the pre-existing haters gain bandwagoneers...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 29, 2011)

I love numetal. It was a great movement full of variety.





Scars of Life are awesome <3


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 29, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Maybe nu metal will make a comeback some day. It seems like the people that liked it never stopped liking it, and the genre was killed by the haters.






The best thing about Nu Metal, to me at least, was the vocal experimentation. It was amazing. And I think it will make a comeback definitely; the big players are trucking, whether with new bands or same ones, and it was mostly the over publicity in the wrong parts that killed it. American media sure does fuck up everything great.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 30, 2011)

does anyone remember the nu metal band the color red? they were pretty small and obscure, totally forgot about these guys until I stumbled upon the cd recently. I cant find their single on youtube, soar throat.


----------



## tvboy123 (Jul 30, 2011)

Loving this thread  nu metal's what got me into recording, the heaviness and production just blew my brains out. I agree that so many of the bands styles that were classed as nu metal didn't sound anything like each other. Some of my faves from that era:


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Demiurge (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm keeping the Machine Head video linked until Rob Flynn's attorneys serve me the injunction.

I started playing guitar in the grunge era, which was immediately followed by the nu-metal era. It's a miracle that I can play above the 7th fret. 

Nu-metal, just like any other style, has seen its rise and fall: the exciting new dynamic music, the interesting new personalities, the sometimes-unorthodox approach to the guitar and effects... but then came the flood of faceless soundalikes and carpetbaggers- it stopped being excited and started being bland and sounding dated.

It's weird, though, because the same exact things could be said about grunge/alt-rock/whatever, but the music press will always remember those artists more fondly.


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 30, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> There was a lot of good stuff in the Nu Metal movement. And there was a lot of crap also--like any genre. I think the media aided in killing it by starting to focus on more of the shittier by products of Nu Metal thereby helping the pre-existing haters gain bandwagoneers...


 
^This. There were and still are some really unique and inventive nu metal bands. The problem is that during nu metal's peak, generic nu metal bands were 10X as big as the more creative ones. And the fact that there are soo many imitators. Just like Black Metal or Djent, for every one great band there are 20 more that are rehashing the same tired riffs.


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 30, 2011)

Demiurge said:


> I started playing guitar in the grunge era, which was immediately followed by the nu-metal era. It's a miracle that I can play above the 7th fret.
> 
> Nu-metal, just like any other style, has seen its rise and fall: the exciting new dynamic music, the interesting new personalities, the sometimes-unorthodox approach to the guitar and effects... but then came the flood of faceless soundalikes and carpetbaggers- it stopped being excited and started being bland and sounding dated.
> 
> It's weird, though, because the same exact things could be said about grunge/alt-rock/whatever, but the music press will always remember those artists more fondly.



I'm with you on this as I began playing in 96 initially inspired by grunge and 80's hardcore punk but then I quickly followed into Nu-Metal and in a way I just see Nu-Metal as an extention of grunge/alt-rock really as it just took the same melodic aggression but it added elements of groove and guitar tone from heavier bands such as Pantera into the mix.

I don't think the press remember grunge/alt rock more fondly though as just about every other genre that's had a boom since the 50's is perceived in the same way too because once enough time has passed we begin to view these things nostalgically whilst forgetting all the crap and one hit wonders that were also a part of it.

One of the things I feel was special about Nu-Metal though was that it was the last movement that began underground then made a huge jump to the mainstream not only in America but all around the world too, and that's not likely to happen again as music is way too fractured now and people are way too busy fighting over what to call a genre these days to actually enjoy it.


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 30, 2011)

Triple-J said:


> I don't think the press remember grunge/alt rock more fondly though as just about every other genre that's had a boom since the 50's is perceived in the same way too because once enough time has passed we begin to view these things nostalgically whilst forgetting all the crap and one hit wonders that were also a part of it.



Well, think about it like this: Nirvana has been credited as being one of the larger bands of the so-called grunge era. It does not need to be said that Kurt Cobain, _*even when alive*_, had been ultra-fetishized and portrayed as a tortured genius whose work supposedly resonated with countless people emotionally. 

His portfolio consists of 3 proper studio albums: songs with opaque (and not in a good way) lyrics and interviews full of weird little quotes and statements trying way too hard to sound like John Lennon, post Beatles (when he was semi-entertainingly paranoid). His death and suicide note only revealed a total anhedonia and self-consciousness about music. Not a flattering legacy.

Who from the nu-metal era is going to get the same media handjob? No one, even if some of the folks like Corey Taylor or even Jonathan Davis prove to be more prolific and nakedly personal in their lyrics. EDIT: This is not a criticism of nu-metal, just what I feel is evidence that their uphill battle towards credibility has been steeper.


----------



## op1e (Jul 30, 2011)

I was so happy when metal came back in the mid-late 90's. I was right there with grunge, playing out a lot at the time, digging the back to basics and blues elements that it brought. So many people were burnt out on 80s shred that hearing something more simple and tone based and not a BC Rich blaring thru a Marshall.

Then grunge died out and the record industry tried so hard to come up with a new "Scene" that they tried to force SKA down our throats. Was one of the lowest points in music over the last 30 years since New Wave. Korn and Deftones were lurking in the background, but I think the whole thing took off with Staind's Dysfunction album. Mudshovel hit, then the afterburners kicked in with Godsmack's first album.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 30, 2011)

I love Nu-Metal. I'd have to say Jonathan Davis from Korn is one of my biggest Hero's. and even though my taste in music has evolved over the years I still occasionally go back and listen Korn, Slipknot, LimpBizkit, SoulFly, Coal Chamber, and Mushroom Head. 
I wish I would have made my name on here Skiller-Nu instead of my retarded xbox live name hahaha.


----------



## linchpin (Jul 30, 2011)

Late comers to the game back in 2001 but these guys sure captured my attention... they're like a midget slipknot unmasked and fully medicated...


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 30, 2011)

Obviously I love every band that has been brought up here, but I just don't have the space to quote and sufficiently express my love. Needless to say, I am the biggest Nu Metal fan, and most of these bands I listen to on a regular basis. I can't really say the my taste has 'matured' because to me, Nu Metal is a very mature genre, so much depth, so much diversity. I miss it 
























Next two may be controversial, but Dry Kill Logic (formerly Hinge) is definitely Nu Metal, and I have always viewed Zombie as Nu Metal


----------



## MatthewK (Jul 30, 2011)

Jstring said:


> It is because it has become the 'cool' thing in heavy metal to hate anything that gains popularity and success. Basically, it is a 'I hate them because they made it, and other people tell me to hate them' mentality. Perfect example: Slipknot. They have great song writing skills, and I love their music, but most 'metal heads' hate them, for reasons boiled down to 'they aren't true metal' or 'they suck' and never beyond those reasonings.




I have to really disagree. Not trying to start shit, but Nu-Metal bares almost no resembelence to "real" metal. I think that is where a lot of the hate comes from. Most of the nu-metal I've heard is pop with faux metal aesthetics.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 30, 2011)

MatthewK said:


> I have to really disagree. Not trying to start shit, but Nu-Metal bares almost no resembelence to "real" metal. I think that is where a lot of the hate comes from. Most of the nu-metal I've heard is pop with faux metal aesthetics.



Well then it comes down to the question: So what defines a metal band then? And what are the guidelines?


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Jul 30, 2011)

motograter now that takes me back


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow. This stuff takes me back... so many bands here that I'd totally forgotten about.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 31, 2011)

MatthewK said:


> I have to really disagree. Not trying to start shit, but Nu-Metal bares almost no resembelence to "real" metal. I think that is where a lot of the hate comes from. Most of the nu-metal I've heard is pop with faux metal aesthetics.


 
And I disagree with you.  I will say though that numetal had as much if not more of an influence from grunge and punk than it did actual metal. Angsty lyrics, simple but heavy chord work with more quiet cleans etc, a lot of traits carried on from grunge. That being said, it is still a metal as much as people might want to separate it from more classic metal. It was definitely a more mainstream 'pop' genre with the intention of having songs you could sing along to, but it is still very much metal. Depends who you listen to though, some bands were more mainstream than others. Early KoRn is heavy as fuck, and definitely metal.


----------



## chopeth (Jul 31, 2011)

Do Between the Buried and me fall in this class?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 31, 2011)

chopeth said:


> Do Between the Buried and me fall in this class?


 

...


----------



## op1e (Jul 31, 2011)

The new Cold cd is amazing. A good bit better than DKoP. Love the Boss Slicer effect on the single. Still trying to find out who the new guitarist is. Just listed as "Zak" on the cd inlay.


----------



## Joose (Jul 31, 2011)

Hokay, tried to make sure I didn't re-post any vids.

By the way, y'all have been killin' it with the videos! This thread put me in a good mood.

KoRn - Here To Stay (The heaviest damn riff ever)

Sevendust - Praise


Sw1tched - Inside


Adema - Giving In (I'm actually wearing my Adema shirt from when I saw them in '02)


Deftones - Change (Someone had to of posted this and I just didn't see it)


Dope - Now Or Never


Dragpipe - "Simple Minded" (The X-Rated version, )


36 Crazyfists - Slit Wrist Theory


Godsmack - Awake (Yeah, I still love this song)


Linkin Park - Crawling (And this one...)


Soulfly - Pain feat Chino Moreno


Staind - Mudshovel

Taproot - Smile


----------



## yidcorer (Jul 31, 2011)

Joose said:


> KoRn - Here To Stay (The heaviest damn riff ever)



I´m sorry, but I think it´s lame to claim this is the heaviest riff ever because it´s played in low A...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 31, 2011)

36 Crazyfists are metalcore, but I think they're one of those bands that bride the gap between metalcore and numetal, so I can see what you mean.



yidcorer said:


> I´m sorry, but I think it´s lame to claim this is the heaviest riff ever because it´s played in low A...


 
I don't think it's just because it's in A, it's a generally very heavy riff imo. Gets me pumped.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 31, 2011)

yidcorer said:


> I´m sorry, but I think it´s lame to claim this is the heaviest riff ever because it´s played in low A...



Did he claim that was his reasoning anywhere?


----------



## Joose (Jul 31, 2011)

yidcorer said:


> I´m sorry, but I think it´s lame to claim this is the heaviest riff ever because it´s played in low A...



Lol, who cares what tuning it's in?

It's about how it sounds. It could be in something lame like drop D; if it sounds heavy, it is.

"Sad But True" by Metallica has some of the heaviest riffing ever as well. But because I normally can't stand anything higher than C, should I say it's not heavy because it's tuned so high?

C'mon man! 


P.S.

"Sad But True" would be some brutal shit in A.


----------



## thrsher (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL57aJz-RZA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5Cvlr6LDbg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjvesZw-XtQ&ob=av2e
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FlHCF65sgo&ob=av2e
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKGYMKZS_50
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsV500W4BHU&ob=av2e
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQijtjXYqDI&ob=av2e
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI5soO-XNvU


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 31, 2011)

Don't copy the embed code to paste in videos, you just need to paste in the URL ad it will embed it automatically.


----------



## thrsher (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## thrsher (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## thrsher (Jul 31, 2011)

i got it out of my system, im good lol


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 31, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Did he claim that was his reasoning anywhere?


 

Lol this. Seriously, if the riff gets the dude's blood pumping, it's heavy to him. There are plenty of riffs people think are heavy or brutal but just don't do it for me. And vice versa.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 31, 2011)

Kudos to the American Head Charge posts. Such a fucking amazing band.


----------



## Joose (Jul 31, 2011)

Sikthness said:


> Lol this. Seriously, if the riff gets the dude's blood pumping, it's heavy to him. There are plenty of riffs people think are heavy or brutal but just don't do it for me. And vice versa.



Nice to know some people understand that lol.

I, personally, find nothing heavy about most of that super fast thrash metal. But that's just me. But this is a Nu Metal thread, and "Here To Stay" is one of the heaviest Nu Metal riffs ever.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 31, 2011)

yidcorer said:


> I´m sorry, but I think it´s lame to claim this is the heaviest riff ever because it´s played in low A...



Maybe it is just the fact that it is an in your face, pumping song for him? It doesn't have to be br00tal to be heavy, and also, its his opinion, so lets let him keep it


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry double post.




thrsher said:


> i got it out of my system, im good lol



+1 for Sugar Ray, they used to be so good, then Mark just kept trying to work the boy toy image and, well, yeah, not so good.





vampiregenocide said:


> Don't copy the embed code to paste in videos, you just need to paste in the URL ad it will embed it automatically.






I've been typing out that youtubevid code forever. I now love you. Ugh.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 31, 2011)

the drowning pool song might have been posted, but I don't think these others have


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 31, 2011)

And I almost forgot, my favorite band to come out of this era. Imo, the only rap metal band to pull it off, and brilliantly at that. Enjoy some bionic jive


----------



## thrsher (Jul 31, 2011)

i def. posted bionic jive

and yet mark mcgrath fucked it all up...sugar ray was good


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 31, 2011)

thrsher said:


> i def. posted bionic jive



Sorry, must have missed it. What song did you post? Ill change mine.


----------



## thrsher (Jul 31, 2011)

same song as you lol its all good, i tried to post stuff others have missed. i think its safe to say we all listened to everything we are posting. if you were into nu metal then you loved it all lol


----------



## Joose (Jul 31, 2011)

I love this thread.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 1, 2011)

Me too. The response actually gives me some hope.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 1, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> One thing I want to say is that I wouldn't consider Deftones nu-metal, at all. Neither does the band. But, that's just me being the massive Deftones fanboy that I am.



If it walks like a duck, talks like a duck, shits in the designated duck bathrooms, and eats duck food, even if it tells me its a camel, I will call it a duck. They may have changed a lot over the years, and after Adrenaline, I totally agree with you, but Adrenaline was definitely a Nu Metal album, in my opinion.


----------



## Misanthropy (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is our unsigned contribution to Nu Metal. Wrote the riffs ten years ago but finally got a band together to record it with in '09, about ten years too late. Our sound and my riffs today are a little more complex. New kick ass EP produced by the bassist from Trapt comes out it Oct at which time we are heading out on a tour promoted by Alternative Revolt!


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Aug 3, 2011)

Cool thread, Now I have loads of vids to sift through! I don't think anybody's mentioned Otep, seems like their later stuff is a bit  but I loved the first album, even if the lyrics are cringy:



Vision of Disorder's last album seemed to be univerally panned for it's shameless bandwagonning, but I love it! Great southern rock vibe throughout the album. 



Thanks to this thread I bothered to check wikipedia, turns out there is a new album coming this year


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 3, 2011)

Love Ill Nino and Spineshank... always wondered why they weren't more popular... Stereomud, Soil, and Dope too... (not sure if they qualify as nu metal but they're bad ass anyways)


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 3, 2011)

this is the greatest thread to ever be created 






 my fightin' song




 my favorite song EVAR!
i love nu metal and i always will, i was sad to see it pretty much die


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 3, 2011)

See I really don't think a few of the bands mentioned are numetal. Soilwork aren't.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 3, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> See I really don't think a few of the bands mentioned are numetal. Soilwork aren't.


 
Who cares... any reason to mention Soilwork is a good one!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 3, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> Who cares... any reason to mention Soilwork is a good one!



Not when it is off topic to the thread my friend, because if you hadn't noticed threads around here become deterred very quickly from what they were meant for that way. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 3, 2011)

Mod Edit: Enjoy a day off for thinking you're cute.


----------



## lucasreis (May 15, 2012)

What a fucking great thread. It brings a smile to my face to see that I'm not the only nu-metal fan left. I like heavier forms of metal and much more technical forms as well, but nu-metal is awesome. I know this is a necrobump, but I didn't find the thread until now, so that's why I'm replying! lol

I'm actually putting up a new band in 2012 and our sound is essentialy nu-metal, it's what I like to play. We're inspired by Helmet, Korn, Deftones, Prong and bands like that.


----------



## lucasreis (May 15, 2012)

And I just remember that... there is good nu-metal being made nowadays:

RED - Feed the Machine


----------



## lucasreis (May 15, 2012)

New Staind also delivers... fucking awesome album.


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 15, 2012)

I was actually considering resurrecting this thread the other day. Cheers man


----------



## GunpointMetal (May 15, 2012)

Depswa was an awesome band, saw em make Mudvayne look silly, then taproot came out and made EVERYONE look silly. What about From Zero? fast ass shreddy riffs and tight vocals.


----------



## JStraitiff (May 15, 2012)

You guys froze my computer with all your videos...

I havent listened to a lot of other bands other than korn but i love them. 

Favorite songs:
Right Now
For No One
Beat It Upright
Justin
Its On
Got the Life


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 15, 2012)

I have to give credit to nu metal for me getting into metal at all


----------



## Rev2010 (May 15, 2012)

Been a Nu-Metal fan for years, earlier roots were Thrash Metal, which I still love a lot of. Just within like a week or so I, in the effort to get some more stuff to listen to, when looking at some of the bands I used to hate (for whatever reason). Well, I turned from a Slipknot hater to a huge fan. Funny how time changes one huh? I can't get enough of their song "sic", and yeah... I know it's mad old.


Rev.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 15, 2012)

Slipknot is fucking intense 
The latest Limp Bizkit record rocked, American Head Charge re-united, Staind are heavy again, Korn jam with Head, the Deftones always delivered, Coal Chamber is back. Looking good for us!
All I need to be happy now is an oldschool Linkin Park record


----------



## lucasreis (May 15, 2012)

Another song I enjoy very much, these guys are fucking awesome!!


----------



## linchpin (May 15, 2012)

Nice to see the love one of my favourite genres... kinda refreshing to see all this instead of the usual automatic hate...


----------



## lucasreis (May 15, 2012)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Slipknot is fucking intense
> The latest Limp Bizkit record rocked, American Head Charge re-united, Staind are heavy again, Korn jam with Head, the Deftones always delivered, Coal Chamber is back. Looking good for us!
> All I need to be happy now is an oldschool Linkin Park record



Hell yeah!! It's a good time again!! 

Spineshank also reunited, I love those fuckers!!


----------



## lucasreis (May 15, 2012)

Hell, I'm inspired today (maybe because it's my birthday ) 

But this is another one I really enjoy

German band Sub Dub Micromachine, really simple stuff, but it rocks! 

Sounds like a cross between Rammstein and Static-X with a little Korn in between:


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 15, 2012)

and I think we still don't have a papa roach vid 


maybe we can merge both nu metal threads?


----------



## Rev2010 (May 15, 2012)

Looking forward to going through this thread in a few minutes when at my PC and checking out all the posted vids to see what else I may be into. I seriously need more music!


Rev.


----------



## matt397 (May 15, 2012)

I love nu-metal. I have no problem saying that. After I heard Head was jamming with Korn again I went straight to my 7 dropped it down to A Standard an rocked rocked the fuck out to there entire catalog. I feel like a kid again  oh yeah, something relevent....


----------



## Rev2010 (May 15, 2012)

Been listening to a bunch of the vids in the original post and I had to post and say something. I've been a huge Korn fan for many years but one thing wore on me - their structure. They seem to follow the same algorithm with the large majority of their tracks and a lot of these other Nu-Metal bands do the same thing and it pisses me off. Seems the general algorithm is tamed quieter verses with bursting choruses. Why can't most of these bands also do a heavier or faster verse as well? Maybe do the verse heavy then do the chorus at half tempo once in a while? Yes I know, some songs are but it's more rare. I dunno... eventually after hearing this over and over and over again for each and every song it gets tiring.

Don't get me wrong, I am, as stated, a Nu-Metal fan and have been for oh so many years. I guess it's why I'm pretty enamoured now with Slipknot as they can do songs that are sick and heavy all the way through PLUS do the slower melodic ones and experiment as well. Matter of fact, Korn even kept the same song structure (meaning like intro, short chorus with no singing, verse, break/fill, chorus, break/fill, verse, break/fill, chorus, bridge, last chorus) for nearly all their albums until Take a look in the Mirror. With that album they changed it up a pinch but each song still had the same song structure layout throughout the album pretty much.

*EDIT - thanks to DrakkarTyrannis' post like a year ago I've now got turned on to Kittie. Their song Brackish is fucking sick 


Rev.


----------



## Ben.Last (May 16, 2012)

Rev2010 said:


> Been listening to a bunch of the vids in the original post and I had to post and say something. I've been a huge Korn fan for many years but one thing wore on me - their structure. They seem to follow the same algorithm with the large majority of their tracks and a lot of these other Nu-Metal bands do the same thing and it pisses me off. Seems the general algorithm is tamed quieter verses with bursting choruses. Why can't most of these bands also do a heavier or faster verse as well? Maybe do the verse heavy then do the chorus at half tempo once in a while? Yes I know, some songs are but it's more rare. I dunno... eventually after hearing this over and over and over again for each and every song it gets tiring.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am, as stated, a Nu-Metal fan and have been for oh so many years. I guess it's why I'm pretty enamoured now with Slipknot as they can do songs that are sick and heavy all the way through PLUS do the slower melodic ones and experiment as well. Matter of fact, Korn even kept the same song structure (meaning like intro, short chorus with no singing, verse, break/fill, chorus, break/fill, verse, break/fill, chorus, bridge, last chorus) for nearly all their albums until Take a look in the Mirror. With that album they changed it up a pinch but each song still had the same song structure layout throughout the album pretty much..



Well, that is a part of the style that Korn brought into things. However, if you go back and listen to their first couple albums, they actually were very experimental with the actual song structures. There were occasionally verse-choruse-verse-chorus patterns, but they didn't follow them very strictly. The fact that they eschewed that for more traditional song patterns is one of the things that upsets me about their stuff after the first couple LPs.


----------



## Ben.Last (May 16, 2012)

Also, it warms my cold, grey heart to see such positive stuff in this thread. I've always assumed that, like all things in music, appreciation for what's commonly referred to as "nu metal" would come back into acceptance. I'm starting to see that more and more already.


----------



## Ben.Last (May 16, 2012)

lucasreis said:


> Spineshank also reunited, I love those fuckers!!



Yeah. It seems like they've dropped the electronics in their new stuff for a straight ahead rock sound though. I am not overwhelmed with joy by what I've heard so far.


----------



## lucasreis (May 16, 2012)

Continuing the thread, a new song by Head's Love & Death band, which has that classic Follow The Leader era Korn feel. The lyrics are silly most of the time, but I fucking love the sound:


----------



## lucasreis (May 16, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> Yeah. It seems like they've dropped the electronics in their new stuff for a straight ahead rock sound though. I am not overwhelmed with joy by what I've heard so far.



Oh... really? That sucks, the electronic element was what DEFINED those guys. I hope they at least play the old stuff live properly.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 16, 2012)

New Testament... new Spineshank... I'm happy! Can I get some new Stereomud and Nothingface too? Now all we need is a new Linkin Park album that doesnt blow!


----------



## Mark Lewis (May 16, 2012)

The beginning of the end for Nu-Metal .......







I actually quite liked the album....But what it done for the "genre" killed it...


----------



## lucasreis (May 16, 2012)

Mark Lewis said:


> The beginning of the end for Nu-Metal .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a solid album, I like it. But yeah, it did serious damage to the "genre" if we can call it a "genre" lol


----------



## USMarine75 (May 16, 2012)

Wha-wha-whaaaat?





That is one of my all time favorite albums! IMO it's solid from track 1 to 12. Although my fav song by them is the single "Its Going Down" with the X-ecutioners. I can't tell if this is the full chorus version of the shitty truncated one because I'm at work and my comp filters streaming video, but:

X-ECUTIONERS LINKIN PARK -IT&#39;S GOIN DOWN - YouTube

Reanimate was meh and I haven't liked anything since, especially the newest one that had the Transformers track on it. They did one track on SNL from it that was cool because of the live performance aspect (I remember it was very tribal sounding), but then I heard the album version and it was crap... ehh, what do I know, I loved John Bush in Anthrax (Safe Home!!!!)


----------



## USMarine75 (May 16, 2012)

Slightly off topic.... IMO it becomes trendy to hate on shit years later or for 'youngins' not to understand what the appeal was at the time... e.g.:

Pantera - I've seen a lot of Dimebag/Pantera hate on here lately, but at the time they were the heaviest shit out there... they were the brutal technical death metal (teh bro0tz!) sound of their day. Their sound punched you in the face. Everyone all of sudden said F Metallica and Megadeth and wanted to be like Dimebag. Now I see people shitting on his tone as the worst, but at the time... it slayed. 10 years from now I can't wait to see what people are saying about this overly processed Axe-FX generation of tone. Or djent.

Korn - I realize other people play 7-strings and play them WAY better... but seriously, they made downtuning and 7-strings main stream. A whole generation of bands and their followers owe it to Korn even if you dont like their music. They also made it cool to bring in rap style beats and mixing and opened up a lot of metal-heads minds to other genres.

Slipknot - same as Pantera. I remember how much everyone loved Slipknot back when they came out and I just heard "Wait and Bleed" and the tone was horrific IMO lol

Not Nu-metal, but I remember being made fun of for showing up to play with a metal band and NOT scooping my mids. They looked at me like WTF are you doing bro? But I was a Kings X, EVH, Tesla guy lol. All they wanted was to be an Exodus cover band (and the only album I love by Exodus was their nu-metal sounding album "Force of Habit"! )

Also, I saw people hating on Lars Ulrich for being a shitty drummer. He may be a shitty egotistical doosh of a person (IMO from interviews), but back in the day Justice was THE epic holy grail of drumming. I NEVER heard anyone hate on his skills in the 80's/90's. I realize Neil Pert is no SD 2.0 either, but you might as well hate on him too, because he's not doing 4 min of blastbeats at 200 bpm either... 

That's all... and remember kids... get the F off my lawn!


----------



## Mark Lewis (May 16, 2012)

Anyone remember this band?

Fucking LOVED this album!!


----------



## Interloper (May 16, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> It is because it has become the 'cool' thing in heavy metal to hate anything that gains popularity and success. Basically, it is a 'I hate them because they made it, and other people tell me to hate them' mentality. Perfect example: Slipknot. They have great song writing skills, and I love their music, but most 'metal heads' hate them, for reasons boiled down to 'they aren't true metal' or 'they suck' and never beyond those reasonings.



I disagree... kind of.... Nu-metal exploded when I was in high school and I loved Korn and I loved Slipknot and a bunch of other bands but what made me hate them had nothing to do with their success and everything to do with them losing their edge almost immediately after getting noticed. If you listen to the vocals on Korn and compare them to Follow the leader it's like a totally different singer. The first time I ever heard of Slipknot was when they were the side show at Ozzfest and I was blown away. Corey was barking out every single word with such energy it was rediculous. the songs were gritty and fast and clever. A few years later I saw them again after releasing Iowa and corey could barely keep up. The music was heavier but somehow not as interesting and almost generic. Everything after Iowa has been generic over caffeinated stone sour. Not even the same band anymore. I still listen to old Slipknot and Korn... That's it, it's the singers that ruined it for me. (hed) pe is another example. That first CD had good grooves and clever lyrics with references to old school hip hop through out. Everything afterwards has been only slightly better than a lil wayne remix lyrically. Spineshank - same thing, awesome first CD, second CD full of whiny singing and generic riffs. That's what kills it for me.


----------



## lucasreis (May 16, 2012)

Interloper said:


> I disagree... kind of.... Nu-metal exploded when I was in high school and I loved Korn and I loved Slipknot and a bunch of other bands but what made me hate them had nothing to do with their success and everything to do with them losing their edge almost immediately after getting noticed. If you listen to the vocals on Korn and compare them to Follow the leader it's like a totally different singer. The first time I ever heard of Slipknot was when they were the side show at Ozzfest and I was blown away. Corey was barking out every single word with such energy it was rediculous. the songs were gritty and fast and clever. A few years later I saw them again after releasing Iowa and corey could barely keep up. The music was heavier but somehow not as interesting and almost generic. Everything after Iowa has been generic over caffeinated stone sour. Not even the same band anymore. I still listen to old Slipknot and Korn... That's it, it's the singers that ruined it for me. (hed) pe is another example. That first CD had good grooves and clever lyrics with references to old school hip hop through out. Everything afterwards has been only slightly better than a lil wayne remix lyrically. Spineshank - same thing, awesome first CD, second CD full of whiny singing and generic riffs. That's what kills it for me.



Are you saying that The Height of Calousness, Spineshank's second CD, is a bad one? It is considered by many as their peak. Personally, I think it's much better than the first one. I would say things went downhill with Self Destructive Pattern (which I quite like as well, but doesn't have the same punch as Height does). I think Height is a masterpiece whereas Stricly Diesel is good, but it isn't as good as Height by a large mile.


----------



## Interloper (May 16, 2012)

lucasreis said:


> Are you saying that The Height of Calousness, Spineshank's second CD, is a bad one? It is considered by many as their peak. Personally, I think it's much better than the first one. I would say things went downhill with Self Destructive Pattern (which I quite like as well, but doesn't have the same punch as Height does). I think Height is a masterpiece whereas Stricly Diesel is good, but it isn't as good as Height by a large mile.



Not saying it's a bad one, I listened to it quite a bit actually but I would take Strictly Diesel over it any day.


----------



## lucasreis (May 16, 2012)

Interloper said:


> Not saying it's a bad one, I listened to it quite a bit actually but I would take Strictly Diesel over it any day.



I wouldn't! lol 

Both are better than Self Destructive Pattern, though.


----------



## Interloper (May 16, 2012)

lucasreis said:


> I wouldn't! lol
> 
> Both are better than Self Destructive Pattern, though.




haha - we can agree on that.


----------



## Mark Lewis (May 16, 2012)

I think in the end, it was the lyrical content of most of the bands that really made me start to hate it...and bad lyrics coupled with a really blatantly obvious and shi melody = BLOW!!

Example: Papa Roach - Time and Time Again

I need a bottle 
I need some pills 
I need a friend 
I need some thrills 

That is pure BLOW!!

So many bands so intent on rhyming their lyrics that they substitute musical integrity ha


----------



## kn1feparty (May 16, 2012)

Needless to say, I love the Deftones


----------



## AborteD (May 16, 2012)

does anybody remember that song, which was listed as a "Korn & Slipknot" song on Kazaa back in the time ?


----------



## lucasreis (May 16, 2012)

AborteD said:


> does anybody remember that song, which was listed as a "Korn & Slipknot" song on Kazaa back in the time ?




Hehehehe... I remember this one!! lol

They had several songs like this at that time... I remember this one, which was listed as Korn & Sepultura - Blinded, and is actually Misery Loves Co, from Sweden (but the guy sounds very Max Cavalera-ish).


----------



## Ben.Last (May 16, 2012)

Mark Lewis said:


> I think in the end, it was the lyrical content of most of the bands that really made me start to hate it...and bad lyrics coupled with a really blatantly obvious and shi melody = BLOW!!
> 
> Example: Papa Roach - Time and Time Again
> 
> ...



Regardless of genre, most bands have lyrics that completely fall apart upon close inspection.

Generals gather in their masses
Just like witches at black masses

Really???? Rhyming masses with masses??????? And that's from one of the most well known songs of all time by one of the most highly regarded metal bands of all time.

I think people use whatever they can to justify hating on the things they want to hate. I'm not a big fan of all the singing about space and shit that goes on in djent, but I don't use it as an excuse to hate the genre.


----------



## linchpin (May 16, 2012)




----------



## lucasreis (May 16, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> Regardless of genre, most bands have lyrics that completely fall apart upon close inspection.
> 
> Generals gather in their masses
> Just like witches at black masses
> ...



As a fan of both Black Sabbath and Nu-Metal, I approve this statement. In fact, more than 80% of metal has silly lyrics, and yet, we love to listen to it.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 16, 2012)

Kittie !!!


----------



## Daemoniac (May 17, 2012)

New Spineshank - this is ok. The music isn't as good as it was, I'd put it well below the quality of Self-Destructive Pattern (which, fuck you all, I loved   )

New American Head Charge - I don't think this could ever be bad.

New Coal Chamber - Meh, never honestly got into them that much, but they were killer live, so hopefully that's translated to the new record whenever it hits

I want a serious return to form from Jonny though... The couple of previews up so far sound way too metalcore and not near industrial-tinged enough to be great  Makes me a sad panda.


----------



## Mark Lewis (May 17, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> Regardless of genre, most bands have lyrics that completely fall apart upon close inspection.
> 
> Generals gather in their masses
> Just like witches at black masses
> ...


 

I think the worst part about the lyrics I posted for Papa Roach, is the melody it's performed in...Give it a listen and see what I mean...it's just a bit like.........REALLY?

I think there was another Papa Roach lyric in that song Getting Away With Murder (which I quite liked actually) but the lyric and meldoy is bollocks...

"I never look back 'cos I don't even want to, and I don't need to, because I'm getting away with murder."

At what point did he go...Yeh I really like that, it gets across what i wanted to say...

I mean... "I never look back 'cos I don't even want to" that's like...remember when you were younger and you'd say to someone why did you do that and they would just say "because" and that was it? Remember how infuirating that was?

Yeh.....me too.....it's also lazy and means you have nothing to say ha


----------



## Ben.Last (May 17, 2012)

The be fair, I've never been incredibly enthralled with Papa Roach. And I say that as someone who got to see them play for a sizable amount of their progression from local to major label act. 

However, I stand by my assertion that, if you examine lyrics enough, you'll find a lot of stupid things, regardless of the artist.


----------



## Mark Lewis (May 17, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> However, I stand by my assertion that, if you examine lyrics enough, you'll find a lot of stupid things, regardless of the artist.


 
I do agree on that point for sure, but if you look for imperfections you will find them....some however jsut samck yuo in teh fcae!!

and they are the worst ones...


----------



## BaptizedBurning (May 17, 2012)

I'd rather listen to nu metal any day over djent. Can't wait for the djent trend to die out.


----------



## Mark Lewis (May 17, 2012)

BaptizedBurning said:


> I'd rather listen to nu metal any day over djent. Can't wait for the djent trend to die out.


 
Quite funny really, as "Djent" and "Nu Metal" in many ways are VERY similar...


----------



## linchpin (May 17, 2012)

Mark Lewis said:


> Quite funny really, as "Djent" and "Nu Metal" in many ways are VERY similar...


Indeed, i always thought this too... the simple riffs and the lack of solos... i thought it was just me


----------



## lucasreis (May 17, 2012)

linchpin said:


> Indeed, i always thought this too... the simple riffs and the lack of solos... i thought it was just me



Quoted for truth (all of you above).

Djent is simple, it's playing in low tunings, and a lot of it sounds like nu-metal riffs played in a retarded way. And it's funny how djent fanatics treat nu-metal like shit and djent like the holy grail of music... it's ironic as hell! Lol


----------



## USMarine75 (May 17, 2012)

It's ok these same djent-or-die people will be shitting on djent in a couple years swearing they never listened to it...


----------



## JohnLA (May 17, 2012)

Guys from Metalica should put their pants down and finally start working.
Thumps up for best underrated metal band and best metal vocal ever!!!!


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 17, 2012)

Does anyone on SS.org even like djent anymore? I definitely see FAR more hate towards it than love for it these days \


- Unashamed djent lover (I listened to nu metal back in the day too!)


----------



## Miijk (May 17, 2012)

Well I love both genres... altho I do love Nu-Metal more, but it might just be because I grew up with it


----------



## Ben.Last (May 17, 2012)

I don't think there's any need to knock djent (or any other rock/metal genre for that matter) in an attempt to boost "nu metal." Yes, it's all cyclical. Today's beloved genre will go out of popularity and most of the people who swear they liked it because it was better than the previous en vogue genre will turn their backs and move onto the next trend that boosts their imagined metal "street cred." Falling into a different version of the same pattern doesn't help.

My philosophy:
I will like the music that I like, regardless of its perceived "quality" or "merit." I'll listen to Meshuggah, just as I'll listen to Limp Bizkit; and, I'll do so for the same exact reason, I enjoy their music.


----------



## AborteD (May 17, 2012)

I'm in a band that plays nu-metal ! Lot of Korn/Limp Bizkit influence.
We're finishing our record pretty soon, i'll post some when it's done.


----------



## BaptizedBurning (May 17, 2012)

But the worst kind of "metal" coming out recently is all these metalcore bands that keep popping up. Bands like Asking Alexandria, Attack Attack, Miss May I, and Of Mice and Men. I looked up one of them once on youtube after hearing the name a lot, it led to me 10 other bands that all sounded exactly the same. Same screaching, pathetic growling during the breakdowns, and whining choruses. Every song can be pieced together between 5 different riffs and predictable breakdowns.

Perfect example:


----------



## Meximelt (May 18, 2012)

thanks a ton dudes, so many memories going through my head i feel like im in junior high and high school again. nonpoint and flaw are still my favorite bands in the genre (and nonpoint still being one of my favorites of all time). and staind cant be passed up either because of the pure awesome of dysfunction.

and since we're here with the whole nu-metal thread, did anyone else get severely pissed when they wore out their original copy of slipknots first album and go to buy a new one only to find that they took purity off of it?


----------



## broj15 (May 18, 2012)

Always was a huge fan of Coal Chamber (especially the first album) and Deftones, but I could never get into korn or any of the other big names in the genre.


----------



## Mark Lewis (May 18, 2012)

For me...my favourite Nu Metal sound came out of indigo studios, KoRn first and second albums, limp bizkit three dollar bill, slipknot first album....

Ross Robinson was instrumental to all of these records at the time.....just a shame KoRn III Remember who you are was pure BLOW then....


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 18, 2012)

lucasreis said:


> Quoted for truth (all of you above).
> 
> Djent is simple, it's playing in low tunings, and a lot of it sounds like nu-metal riffs played in a retarded way. And it's funny how djent fanatics treat nu-metal like shit and djent like the holy grail of music... it's ironic as hell! Lol



It's because this is how anything semi-technical makes trenders feel:











I grew up with Nu Metal (90s kid), but it wasn't until a couple years ago when I joined a Nu Metal band that I really got into the lesser known bands.


----------



## Ben.Last (May 18, 2012)

Mark Lewis said:


> For me...my favourite Nu Metal sound came out of indigo studios, KoRn first and second albums, limp bizkit three dollar bill, slipknot first album....
> 
> Ross Robinson was instrumental to all of these records at the time.....just a shame KoRn III Remember who you are was pure BLOW then....



I am ok with Korn 3. It's far from a return to form, but it's my favorite album of their since Issues. I think, had they gotten to the point of that type of "return to our roots" record (Take a Look in the Mirror was heavy, but it didn't sound as much like their older stuff) with Head and David still in the band, it would have been much much better.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 26, 2012)

Korn,limp bizkit,coal chamber,slipknot,mushroomhead,taproot,unloco,spineshank,cold...ect. There bands where the shit! I have got back into nu metal and i forgot how good it was.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Aug 28, 2012)

in reference to the korn song 'ball tongue',my drummer has a funny story about that one. when that album was first released he got a copy of the cassette from a friend, and it didn't have any of the song titles on it. he really liked the tape, but had no idea what was being said half the time, let alone what the songs were called. he thought that 'ball tongue' was called 'walter' be cause he misheard the lyric being yelled in the chorus. he thought that's what was said for YEARS. 

go back and listen to that song. every time head yells "BALL TONGUE!!!" listen instead for "WALTER!!!". i lol every time.


----------



## flypap3r (Sep 1, 2012)

Mark Lewis said:


> For me...my favourite Nu Metal sound came out of indigo studios, KoRn first and second albums, limp bizkit three dollar bill, slipknot first album....
> 
> Ross Robinson was instrumental to all of these records at the time.....just a shame KoRn III Remember who you are was pure BLOW then....



You are speaking the gospel!


----------



## wankerness (Sep 2, 2012)

Yesterday I was talking with some jazz nerds who grew up in the 90s and were saying that as terrible as nu metal was they miss having distorted guitars in pop music actually sound heavy. It's weird how lifeless mainstream hard rock has sounded recently compared to stuff like mid-period Sevendust and Korn. Even trash like "Significant Other" had some amazing sounding distorted guitars! 

I still get a kick out of some of that stuff. Sevendust - Home and Animosity still hold up to me. 

Other random songs that I still think are awesome on some level, even if partially ironic:

Static X - I'm With Stupid
Mudvayne - Prod
Puya - Fundamental
Project 86- Stein's Theme
Korn - Ball Tongue, BBK, 
Limp Bizkit - Everything (as in, the song titled Everything)
Rage Against the Machine - Most of their first three albums
Rob Zombie - Superbeast, Meet the Creeper
Orgy - Most of "Candyass," especially the Blue Monday cover
Soulfly - Pain
Rammstein - most of sehnsucht
Slipknot - Purity
Staind - Basically everything on Dysfunction, Open Your Eyes, Can't Believe
Sepultura - Most of Roots and Against (yeah I know they were not nu-metal before, but they have freakin Jon Davis on Roots!)
Machine Head - The Burning Red (again a metal band pandering to the nu-metal crowd with a ross robinson-produced album with rap on some of the verses!)
System of a Down - Self-titled album, especially "Soil" and "Know"
The Deadlights - Pox Eclipse


The deftones are great too obviously but I think they sorta escaped the nu-metal classification with "White Pony" and on.

Then there's the songs that were basically awful but I still find hilarious and remind me of my middle/high school days:

Papa Roach - Last Resort
Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff, Counterfeit, Faith, Nookie (though nookie has totally sweet guitar sound on the choruses!)
Soulfly - Jumpdafuckup, Bleed
Slipknot - Eyeless, Surfacing
Drowning Pool - Bodies
Disturbed - Down with the Sickness, Dropping Plates, Stupify
Vanilla Ice - Too Cold, Fuck Me, Living
Coal Chamber - Sway, Loco, Big Truck, Shock the Monkey, Shari Vegas

Then there were lots of bands that were peripherally related like Amen, Incubus, At the Drive-In, etc, usually due to being on some tour with big Nu-Metal guys or having an album produced by Ross Robinson or something. Some of them were good too! It's weird how if I turn on "modern rock radio" it's still 75% these same bands.


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 2, 2012)

Did anyone else listen to Kilgore? These guys kicked some fuckin ass. Found out about them on the legendary KoRn Follow the Leader sampler. Anyone else have that sampler w/ Powerman 5000 and Incubus, LB, Ultraspank, and quite a few others?


----------



## AborteD (May 12, 2013)

I'll just leave my band's album here, since we are mainly influenced by 90's/00's nu-metal : 

https://soundcloud.com/thesaleproject/sets/album-stream

hope you'll dig it !


----------



## Veldar (May 13, 2013)

mountainjam said:


> Maybe nu metal will make a comeback some day. It seems like the people that liked it never stopped liking it, and the genre was killed by the haters.



I'm going to stop the vest metal crazy and start new nu metal 

Can someone recommend me some nu metal albums all about the heavy riffs with grooves, I know that's not the point of nu metal but it's what I enjoy most about it.


----------



## Fat-Elf (May 13, 2013)

Nu(/alternative) metal is probably my all time favorite of metal genres. Just been listening to some Spineshank for the last few weeks, good stuff. I hope nu metal makes a comeback. 

@Veldar, I think Spineshank would be good for you:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7K0smw_Eipg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgYO1k9Iyvk


----------



## LeAdEr (May 13, 2013)

I love this old music style. Next year, if i have finished my studying at the evening school, i wanna start a Rap/Nu Metal Band. It´s really hard to find the right musicians for this style of music


----------



## Louis Cypher (May 13, 2013)

Both Scuzz and Kerrang music channels had Top 100 Nu Metal run downs this weekend.... dipped in and out of them, some awesome tunes took me back down memory lane, and some made me realise just how watered down and bastardised Nu Metal got when the world and his mum suddenly started copping that sound.... 

Sorry if this a repost as I can;t be ar$ed to check 7 pages but this track deserves two posts imo! Probably my top Nu Metal tune. No surprises its Korn.....


----------



## Darren James (May 13, 2013)

Mark Lewis said:


> Anyone remember this band?
> 
> Fucking LOVED this album!!



I love me some snot! Brings back so many memories, I still listen to it every now and again.


----------



## Veldar (May 13, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> @Veldar, I think Spineshank would be good for you:




It's not bad but the verses kill it for me.


----------



## Vhyle (May 14, 2013)

Ya know, I feel like I owe some long overdue credit to nu-metal. After all, it played a major role (among a few other bands outside of the genre) in my transition into the wonderful, vast world of metal that I love today. Not unlike the lot of you, I grew up listening to nu-metal. It helped shape me into who I am today as a metal and a music fan.

Oddly enough, because of this very forum, I've recently rekindled my relationship with nu-metal because of the Korn thread. I decided to give their old catalog another listen, after damn near denying their existence for so many years. I've had such a hard trip down memory lane that I've forgotten how much I liked that band in my youth. Them, among other bands, had so much influence on me but I've simply buried that in the far depths of my brain over the last decade. I admit, I was living a long-winded period of metal snobbery and basically swore off the genre entirely.

But why? As such a huge lover of metal and heavy music, why did I push away the chunk of music that played such a large part of bringing me into the the music that I love to this day? That's pretty asinine, honestly.

But this thread and its immaculate timing have made me realize how stupid that is. It has honestly had me thinking over the last several days. I'll be 30 this year, and I've been delving deeply into metal for quite some time now. I most likely wouldn't be if it weren't for numerous nu-metal bands. I should give them much more credit than I have been.

My notable favorites:
Sevendust - s/t and Home
Staind - Dysfunction
Deftones - Adrenaline and Around the Fur
Korn - everything up to the Issues album
Nothingface - Violence and An Audio Guide
Mudvayne - LD50

I'll write more on this later. I think I've made my point for now.


----------



## hairychris (May 14, 2013)

I dabbled back in the day (saw Korn in 1995... good show, fwiw) but now? Not so much. Pretty much everything interesting was done by ~2001 or so.


----------



## Rev2010 (May 14, 2013)

I've loved Nu-Metal since Korn's first album. I still can't understand why there is so much hate when the word nu-metal comes up. Most people that hate on it seem to consider it overly simplistic, and yes indeed a lot of it is, but not all of it. What I like most about nu-metal is just that so much of it has a great groove, something I personally feel is often missing in the faster styles. I come from a thrash metal background and still love it to this day. I will admit though a large degree of tracks often come off as, "Look how fast I can play!!! Listen to this 500 note solo I can rip out so fast!". Now, I do love metal solos, especially those from Exodus and Megadeth, I'm not lambasting the style and obviously it's intent is speedy riffs, just how sometimes some tracks come off as a show of technical ability rather than being about the songs topic/feeling. These very same people seem to look down at the entire nu-metal genre for it's lack of solos (though some bands do solo) and lack of uber technical riffage.


Rev.


----------



## Vhyle (May 14, 2013)

Yeah, Korn's early albums are chock full of infectious riffs that I can't help grooving to. I love it.

Don't get me wrong; I still love the wide, wonderful world of black and death metal, but the occasional break from furious trem picking in favor of some crushing grooving is never a bad thing. It's beneficial to me as both a musician and a music listener.


----------



## Joose (May 14, 2013)

There are a couple Nu Metal bands still kickin'. Including my favorite, SEVENDUST.


----------



## Miijk (May 14, 2013)

There hasn't been as much new music that have given me goosebumps lately but DAMN! Need to check out more Sevendust! Thanks dude!


----------



## Joose (May 14, 2013)

Miijk said:


> There hasn't been as much new music that have given me goosebumps lately but DAMN! Need to check out more Sevendust! Thanks dude!



Glad you enjoyed it dude! Are you new to them or...? If you are, I suggest the albums "Animosity" and "Black Out The Sun", which are albums 3 and 9 lol.

Here are a few more from Black Out The Sun:

"Dark AM" (What an intoxicating chorus!)


"Murder Bar" (And another brilliant chorus!)


"Faithless"


----------



## wankerness (May 14, 2013)

I have a hard time listening to new (or even like, post-2001) material by most of the nu metal bands I used to like, I don't think it's actually worse than their old stuff, but I just can't get into it the same way I could their old stuff. I try to avoid shitting on bands I used to like but having heard so much more music since my high school days I just can't get as excited about that kind of stuff anymore since it doesn't have all of the other things I've grown to love about music since not being an angry teenager anymore. 

Ex, I still love say, Mudvayne - LD 50 and a couple tracks off the follow-up and can't get interested in anything since. Likewise with Sevendust and everything post-Animosity, or Korn and everything post-Untouchables, or Fear Factory and everything after Digimortal (I know they're usually not lumped in with Nu-metal but I associate it with those bands cause I heard it on the same radio shows and listened to it at the same time), or Slipknot and everything post-Subliminal Verses, or Staind and everything post-Dysfunction, etc.

I think the Deftones are the only really notable exception, partly cause they've drastically changed over the years. I doubt I'd still be listening to them if they'd kept releasing stuff like "Around the Fur."

Unrelated sidenote: That Spineshank - Height of Callousness stuff is really, really entertaining. I remember seeing that album cover and having friends tell me it was good back when it was new, but I never listened to it till now.


----------



## Joose (May 14, 2013)

^Sucks for you, about post-Animosity Sevendust. Seasons, Cold Day Memory and Black Out The Sun are incredible.


----------



## Ben.Last (May 15, 2013)

It's really hard to be positive about something when a huge chunk of the demographic you interact with online is intent on shitting on it. The hatred toward most of the bands from the period is a social thing, nothing more. 

Yes, there has always been a chunk of the "metalhead" demographic that wasn't into "nu metal." That's fine. What's not fine is that, because of the timing of the proliferation of the internet, that demographic has had a soapbox to get up on and trash talk something they don't like. If the internet had been around for decades we would have had the same cycle with every musical movement. People would have been bitching about the Beatles, Zeppelin, and every other band in existence if they had the swirling typhoon of negativity that the internet has come to provide.


----------



## Joose (May 15, 2013)

^It's sad. But as I've stated in a few threads over the years; metalheads are just the worst when it comes to voicing opinions. Myself included from time to time. A metalhead is ALWAYS right.


----------



## wankerness (May 15, 2013)

I'm uncomfortable with the association of nu metal with the beatles and zeppelin  There was plenty of negativity about it in places that weren't the internet! It wasn't some cel group of hardcore metalheads complaining on the internet that made the general populace think things like Coal Chamber - Big Truck were dumb. I listened to plenty of it when I was a teenager and it was perfect for teenagers and I think most of it that got trashed deserved it and most of the better stuff pretty much held up to criticism.

Also, what does "the hatred towards it is a social thing, nothing more" mean? What else could it be?


----------



## Ben.Last (May 15, 2013)

wankerness said:


> Also, what does "the hatred towards it is a social thing, nothing more" mean? What else could it be?



I mean that I feel it's more based in group think than reality. A lot of metalheads seem convinced that there's some kind of "metal street cred" based on their taste in music. They need to listen to things that aren't popular yet and that are "toTez Br00talzz." So, once something hits a certain level of popularity, they turn to their metalhead brethren, looking for ways to prove their bad-assness in their eyes, and turn on those things that they probably would have otherwise enjoyed (and probably once did). It's hipster bullshit to the power of 10, because most want to ignore the fact that it happens. They want to pretend that they're so cool that they're beyond wanting to be cool; when, in reality, that's exactly what they're trying to do. And it's a cycle at this point: nu metal, metalcore, djent, whatever comes next. Metalheads love the thing, the thing becomes too popular, metalheads turn on the thing for the next thing that will then become too popular and they'll turn on that too.


----------



## Rick (May 15, 2013)

Lern2swim said:


> I mean that I feel it's more based in group think than reality. A lot of metalheads seem convinced that there's some kind of "metal street cred" based on their taste in music. They need to listen to things that aren't popular yet and that are "toTez Br00talzz." So, once something hits a certain level of popularity, they turn to their metalhead brethren, looking for ways to prove their bad-assness in their eyes, and turn on those things that they probably would have otherwise enjoyed (and probably once did). It's hipster bullshit to the power of 10, because most want to ignore the fact that it happens. They want to pretend that they're so cool that they're beyond wanting to be cool; when, in reality, that's exactly what they're trying to do. And it's a cycle at this point: nu metal, metalcore, djent, whatever comes next. Metalheads love the thing, the thing becomes too popular, metalheads turn on the thing for the next thing that will then become too popular and they'll turn on that too.



This is one of the greatest posts ever in the history of the internet.


----------



## Joose (May 15, 2013)

^For real. The man speaks truth most refuse to accept, for the exact reasons he stated.


----------



## wankerness (May 15, 2013)

Lern2swim said:


> I mean that I feel it's more based in group think than reality. A lot of metalheads seem convinced that there's some kind of "metal street cred" based on their taste in music. They need to listen to things that aren't popular yet and that are "toTez Br00talzz." So, once something hits a certain level of popularity, they turn to their metalhead brethren, looking for ways to prove their bad-assness in their eyes, and turn on those things that they probably would have otherwise enjoyed (and probably once did). It's hipster bullshit to the power of 10, because most want to ignore the fact that it happens. They want to pretend that they're so cool that they're beyond wanting to be cool; when, in reality, that's exactly what they're trying to do. And it's a cycle at this point: nu metal, metalcore, djent, whatever comes next. Metalheads love the thing, the thing becomes too popular, metalheads turn on the thing for the next thing that will then become too popular and they'll turn on that too.



You're sorta right, but at the same time I really don't recall much in the way of discussion of nu-metal at all. The only thing I remember seeing repeatedly was the ol' "NU-METAL IS ROCK, NOT METAL" argument which usually was held with Slipknot as the band in dispute. I always argued that they were and man what a waste of time that was, haha. So many ridiculous arguments like "the reason they aren't is cause of their song structures, they have verses and choruses" as if no death metal bands had such things. I don't think quality was ever really addressed in these arguments. Though I guess "not metal" probably automatically meant crap to those kinds of people.


----------



## sneakyjeep (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for bringing back memories of Jr High with this stuff! 

*goes to get all the old korn albums*


----------



## Veldar (May 15, 2013)

I know it's off topic but did anyone turn on thrash when metallica did the black album and everyone except layer did the same thing?


----------



## Ben.Last (May 16, 2013)

Veldar said:


> I know it's off topic but did anyone turn on thrash when metallica did the black album and everyone except layer did the same thing?


Yes. Keep in mind, that was also around the same time that grunge started really kicking into high gear. Metalheads were dropping left and right and putting on baggy flannel shirts.


----------



## Joose (May 16, 2013)

^Hey now, you leave flannel and plaid outta this!



I've been wearing them since I was like 5.


----------



## Necris (May 16, 2013)

I never got "into" Nu-Metal but I distinctly remember having my parents buy Coal Chambers first album for me when I was about 8 or so and thinking it was cool, I probably still have it somewhere.


----------



## Joose (May 16, 2013)

Coal Chamber was fucking awesome, aside from the less than boring drummer.

Really wish I had the chance to see them on the tour with Sevendust that just happened.


----------



## Ben.Last (May 16, 2013)

Joose said:


> ^Hey now, you leave flannel and plaid outta this!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wearing them since I was like 5.



Hey, I have absolutely no problem with the grunge movement. It was the last time that music fans, as a whole, didn't overwhelmingly suck.


----------



## Veldar (May 16, 2013)

Lern2swim said:


> Yes. Keep in mind, that was also around the same time that grunge started really kicking into high gear. Metalheads were dropping left and right and putting on baggy flannel shirts.



So that's where the whole 'Grunge killed metal' thing comes from when really, metal killed metal.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 16, 2013)

Soil was pretty good :O

My band is a mixture of Industrial and Nu Metal, but we don't really fit into both.


----------



## Veldar (May 16, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> Soil was pretty good :O
> 
> My band is a mixture of Industrial and Nu Metal, but we don't really fit into both.



Sounds like my kind of shit.


----------



## Louis Cypher (May 16, 2013)

Being simplistic, there are really only two genres of metal. Good and Bad. There are good Nu Metal bands like Korn or Deftones and then their are band wagon jumping crap ones (list is very long), this applies to Thrash, to Glam, to NWOBHM, Classic Metal, Pop, Rap, everything. Its either good or its not. 

Tbh, I don't and never will understand the hate Nu Metal and Glam metal get, no other metal genres get so much sh1t, when in actual fact at their height, Glam & Nu Metal were the biggest and best, yes the genre as a whole like Grunge and Glam ended up becoming derivative and having a limited time in the limelight and due to the dross ended up disappearing up its own arse, but the cream rises to the top and all the good Nu Metal bands are still there producing excellent albums 20 years after it all started. Jesus back in the day even Slayer jumped on the band wagon of Nu Metal to try and get back in with the kids that were coming to their shows to see the likes of Korn open up for them!

_*stands up to the address the group*_
"My name is Richard.... and I here today to say that I still love listening to nu metal..... thank you"
_*sits back down*_


----------



## LeAdEr (May 17, 2013)

My Name is Simon..i love that stuff since the 90ties too


----------



## DeKay (May 17, 2013)

I love nu-metal 

How about this stuff?


----------



## Abaddon9112 (May 17, 2013)

I always thought Korn's first two albums, the first Coal Chamber album, and the first Slipknot album were awesome. I still listen to those quite frequently. They're definitely a heavier, less pop-y take on nu metal. I never really dug most of the other nu metal that everyone was into when I was in middle school though. 

Deftones are pretty sweet too and have managed to stay much more relevant through the years than many other bands.

One thing I do really love about nu metal though is the frickin huge sounding production and thick guitar tone those bands got


----------



## wankerness (May 17, 2013)

Some nu metal albums do sound amazing (ex Sevendust - Animosity, Limp Bizkit - Signficant Other, Korn - Follow the Leader/Untouchables) but Coal Chamber? I always thought that guitar tone was some of the fizziest crud I've ever heard, especially on Chamber Music. 

This reminds me, I saw their former singer live opening for Opeth. I can't remember the name of the band, but it was like basically Coal Chamber trying to be more extreme. All I remember distinctly was that they had a song called "GRINFUCKED" and that they were really bad and most of the crowd seemed to be there for them instead of Opeth


----------



## Rick (May 17, 2013)

wankerness said:


> This reminds me, I saw their former singer live opening for Opeth. I can't remember the name of the band, but it was like basically Coal Chamber trying to be more extreme. All I remember distinctly was that they had a song called "GRINFUCKED" and that they were really bad and most of the crowd seemed to be there for them instead of Opeth



Devildriver.


----------



## wankerness (May 17, 2013)

Ah yes. I just looked up the lyrics for Grinfucked and they're probably the worst thing I've ever seen. I wonder what that phrase is supposed to mean.


----------



## Joose (May 17, 2013)

I always thought DevilDriver's song "Digging Up The Corpses" was a leftover Coal Chanber song; but with a great drummer and better guitar tone.


----------



## Hellbobz (May 17, 2013)

Ok, so may be you'll like my band Fyeld then. We started heavily influenced by Korn, Deftones and all those other bands (which shows very much in our older recordings) and finally evolved into this, may be you'll like it, may be you won't but to us this is the evolution of nu-metal.
Fyeld - "Last Exit To Freedom" (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Joose (May 17, 2013)

^I dig the music.


----------



## LeAdEr (May 23, 2013)

Hellbobz said:


> Ok, so may be you'll like my band Fyeld then. We started heavily influenced by Korn, Deftones and all those other bands (which shows very much in our older recordings) and finally evolved into this, may be you'll like it, may be you won't but to us this is the evolution of nu-metal.
> Fyeld - "Last Exit To Freedom" (Official Video) - YouTube




I like it  Nice to see that there are a few Bands outside going on with this style


----------



## lucasreis (May 25, 2013)

Hellbobz said:


> Ok, so may be you'll like my band Fyeld then. We started heavily influenced by Korn, Deftones and all those other bands (which shows very much in our older recordings) and finally evolved into this, may be you'll like it, may be you won't but to us this is the evolution of nu-metal.
> Fyeld - "Last Exit To Freedom" (Official Video) - YouTube



....ing awesome dude!! 

ps: are curse words censored now? Didn't notice it before hehe


----------



## lucasreis (May 25, 2013)

Also, I don't know if you guys agree... but to me Mnemic are a sort of evolution of Nu-Metal. I can't help but think Nu-Metal when I hear a song like this:

And I dig it A LOT


----------



## Joose (May 25, 2013)

^Well, being tied with Sybreed and Sevendust as my favorite band, I can see what you mean.

They have nu metal influence for sure. Mircea has told me, more than once, that Sevendust is a favorite of his.

Can definitely here the nu metal in this one:


----------



## trianglebutt (May 25, 2013)

Mnemic is awesome! I always thought this song had a very nu-metalish vibe in some parts:


----------



## Joose (May 25, 2013)

^Definitely. It's a shame so much of that song was cut out for the video. Michael looking all Wolverine-ish in that one lol.


----------



## LeAdEr (May 31, 2013)

The first two Mnemic records were great, but then...i don´t know. Not my cup of tea anymore.


----------



## lucasreis (May 31, 2013)

LeAdEr said:


> The first two Mnemic records were great, but then...i don´t know. Not my cup of tea anymore.



I actually prefer their last two albums hehehe


----------



## tdk24 (May 31, 2013)

Veldar said:


> So that's where the whole 'Grunge killed metal' thing comes from when really, metal killed metal.



I always felt that Glam Metal killed Metal. How many chic lookin' dudes singing ballads did the world need? But then, others will say that metal never died, you either like it or you don't.


----------



## Joose (May 31, 2013)

lucasreis said:


> I actually prefer their last two albums hehehe



I prefer them all.


----------



## lucasreis (May 31, 2013)

Joose said:


> I prefer them all.



Good thinking


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry for the necrobump, but I think it's worth it. 

Have you guys heard about Of Mice And Men? These guys were more metalcore-ish in their first records, but the third record is pure unadultered nu-metal without shame, and it rocks. It's nu-metal made in 2014 and it has that 99/2000's nu-metal vibe and production all over it. I love it. 

Check it out:


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 5, 2014)

I like it 
Would you still be there has that classic Nu Metal sound and cool riff too


----------



## Chi (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Ben.Last (Feb 5, 2014)

I think we're heading directly into a nu metal revival. We're rolling around to the point here where people move on to the next subgenre to bitch about (probably djent, at this point). I'm not saying this like it's specifically good or bad; it's just the same exact cycle that metal fans have gone through time and time again.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 5, 2014)

nu metal pits are the best pits.


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 5, 2014)

My favorite that never seemed to get any love was Mushroomhead.


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 5, 2014)

Is it just me or is the definition of nu-metal that your bassist uses a Warwick lol?


----------



## thrsher (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 5, 2014)

This thread nees more maximum the hormone. Probably one of the last contemporary nu metal bands (and crazy as ....).


----------



## XeoFLCL (Feb 5, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> I think we're heading directly into a nu metal revival.


But Nu Metal never actually died. it just kind of got polished into what people call Alternative Metal if you think about it.

But since we're on the topic of 90s~early 00s nu metal.. I know someone already posted them, but I recently took a deep look through my album collection and found Taproot's Gift and completely forgot about these guys, and how strangely ahead of the genre they were on the first album

And I hope I don't get flogged for referring to Orgy as Nu metal, but Candyass was probably my favorite thing to come out of the genre, even to this day and it kind of blows my mind that nothing by them got posted here, unless I missed it.


----------



## fassaction (Feb 5, 2014)

I feel like I was just time warped back to OzzFest 2001 and 2002...this was a great time for heavy music.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 5, 2014)

I thought I posted Blue Monday, but maybe I didn't. I dunno if I'd call them Nu Metal even though they were intimately connected to bands like Korn and were on the FAMILY VALUES TOUR or whatever was popular back then; their sound seemed more like industrial mixed with electropop or something. Anyway, Candyass was a pretty cool album to my 15 year old ears, it was a good bridge into stuff like Nine Inch Nails and Depeche Mode. It had some really weird guitar tones and oppressive atmosphere on some tracks like Platinum. I remember liking the follow-up as well but it came out right when I was getting into more underground stuff so I didn't listen to it very much.


----------



## Chi (Feb 5, 2014)

Taproot's Gift was amazing. Some of these riffs man...shet! Also production wise it was freakin' rich. It's kinda' sad that modern metal productions are getting less and less meaty if you think about it. Staind's Break The Cycle had that beef as well. There was some real weight behind the instruments.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah, I pretty much lost my mind when I first heard that heavy riff on the first track of Break the Cycle. I remember a review describing it as "MOTHRA-HEAVY."


----------



## Joose (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## bobbybuu (Feb 5, 2014)

Marv Attaxx said:


> This thread nees more maximum the hormone. Probably one of the last contemporary nu metal bands (and crazy as ....).



You gotta show some love to Maximum. Not too many nu metal bands still putting out good records, and I thought Yoshu Fukushu was awesome.


----------



## bobbybuu (Feb 5, 2014)

^However...hands down, The Deftones are my favorite band.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 6, 2014)

Union Underground!! Holy sheete!! Not listened to that in ages! 
That's a great album! I listened to it to death!!


----------



## coreysMonster (Feb 6, 2014)

USMarine75 said:


> Is it just me or is the definition of nu-metal that your bassist uses a Warwick lol?


Meshuggah are obviously Nu Metal, so yes.

(this post is not serious)​


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 6, 2014)

Chi said:


>




It's like Mudvayne mixed with Meshuggah. I dig it! Where are they from? Also... how many strings does that guitar have? I tried to count but failed


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 6, 2014)

[disregard]


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 6, 2014)

Louis Cypher said:


> Union Underground!! Holy sheete!! Not listened to that in ages!
> That's a great album! I listened to it to death!!



Dude, I literally wore that CD out it was so good! 

Same with Dope's first two albums. 

Love this thread... I created a nu-metal playlist for the gym and I think I'm gonna buy one of those M.A.N albums too now. Thanks guys!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 6, 2014)

I grew up on nu metal and love it for what it is. It doesn't complete me musically so I also listen to other kinds of music to fill that void. Sure, nu metal wasn't that technical and there were an ungodly amount of bandwagon hoppers, but the obvious bands stand out and they were awesome. I got started on Three Dollar Bills. Wes Borland is awesome and is one of the reasons I own a 7-string. I'm not embarrassed to say I like nu metal, Im a fan of music, not the scenes they create for the critics to hate other genres in.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 7, 2014)

The Nu Metal Renaissance starts here people!!


----------



## DeKay (Feb 7, 2014)

I really recommend "Peacenemy" by M.A.N, that's some tight as balls thick nu-metal! That song "My own sickness" that got posted up there is on that album. I grabbed it on amazon for just 2&#8364;, that's a steal...


----------



## Chi (Feb 7, 2014)

lucasreis said:


> It's like Mudvayne mixed with Meshuggah. I dig it! Where are they from? Also... how many strings does that guitar have? I tried to count but failed



They're from Sweden, and the guitar has 11 strings. 

They've got some really freaking sweet songs, and incorporate micro-tonal instruments into some of them, which really gives them a unique vibe. 

As DeKay said, Peacenemy is sweet! Production-wise it's punchier than most djent around here. It's hard to find their stuff though, since they're not really that well known. Look them up on Amazon to find albums.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 7, 2014)

^i didn't catch that Swedish bands name. What is it?


----------



## Chi (Feb 7, 2014)

Massive Audio Nerve (M.A.N)


----------



## Modulation (Feb 7, 2014)

seriously? Nu metal is a disgusting genre of music that needs to get cancer and die.

Someone had to say it...


----------



## Chi (Feb 7, 2014)

I've sworn myself to not even bother, but what makes you say that?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 7, 2014)

^not everyone can be open minded.


----------



## Ben.Last (Feb 7, 2014)

Modulation said:


> seriously? Nu metal is a disgusting genre of music that needs to get cancer and die.
> 
> Someone had to say it...



No, actually, someone didn't have to say it.


----------



## Joose (Feb 7, 2014)

Modulation said:


> seriously? Nu metal is a disgusting genre of music that needs to get cancer and die.
> 
> Someone had to say it...



You're special.


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2014)

Modulation said:


> seriously? Nu metal is a disgusting genre of music that needs to get cancer and die.
> 
> Someone had to say it...



Thanks for your fantastic contributions so far.


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 7, 2014)

Modulation said:


> seriously? Nu metal is a disgusting genre of music that needs to get cancer and die.
> 
> Someone had to say it...



As someone who is a huge fan of nu-metal and as someone whose mother is currently battling cancer I must say something to you: get lost...

This thread is for nu-metal fans. Let's keep controversy out of here. Don't like it, don't bother...


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 7, 2014)

I just remembered this band today, they're called iNSANE and they're Hungarian. Great nu-metal band. I remember the guitarist used to post on Chronix Radio's forum and he gave the link for the first cd of theirs for free for everyone to download it. I didn't even know that they were still active, but they are, and this song is new! I love it


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Feb 8, 2014)

Modulation said:


> seriously? Nu metal is a disgusting genre of music that needs to get cancer and die.
> 
> Someone had to say it...



I was skimming through this whole thread, really enjoying the music everyone's shared after I read your ever-so entertaining post, and came across a post you should probably read, though if you're not above using cancer jokes to describe a genre of music that isn't tr00 enough for you or whatever, you probably won't agree with it, but alas, read on...




Ben.Last said:


> I mean that I feel it's more based in group think than reality. A lot of metalheads seem convinced that there's some kind of "metal street cred" based on their taste in music. They need to listen to things that aren't popular yet and that are "toTez Br00talzz." So, once something hits a certain level of popularity, they turn to their metalhead brethren, looking for ways to prove their bad-assness in their eyes, and turn on those things that they probably would have otherwise enjoyed (and probably once did). It's hipster bullshit to the power of 10, because most want to ignore the fact that it happens. They want to pretend that they're so cool that they're beyond wanting to be cool; when, in reality, that's exactly what they're trying to do. And it's a cycle at this point: nu metal, metalcore, djent, whatever comes next. Metalheads love the thing, the thing becomes too popular, metalheads turn on the thing for the next thing that will then become too popular and they'll turn on that too.



Quoted for fu_c_kng truth. 

And back to the tunes! Not sure how many people in here have heard of Fermata, but I would say they definitely fall into the Nu category...enjoy!


----------



## Ben.Last (Feb 8, 2014)

CJLsky said:


> I was skimming through this whole thread, really enjoying the music everyone's shared after I read your ever-so entertaining post, and came across a post you should probably read, though if you're not above using cancer jokes to describe a genre of music that isn't tr00 enough for you or whatever, you probably won't agree with it, but alas, read on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'awwww shucks. I'm flattered.


----------



## Paul McAleer (Feb 8, 2014)

heuheuheuheuhhue


----------



## abandonist (Feb 8, 2014)

itt: White People


----------



## DeKay (Feb 8, 2014)

abandonist said:


> itt: White People



itt: people who enjoy a certain type of music.


----------



## BaptizedBurning (Feb 8, 2014)

Anybody remember this band from Ozzfest 2000?  That year's lineup was almost nothing but nu-metal.


----------



## Joose (Feb 8, 2014)

Some are still making great music.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 8, 2014)

abandonist said:


> itt: White People



As opposed to all the tech-death and prog metal threads, huh?


----------



## Ben.Last (Feb 8, 2014)

Seriously. For all the talk of nu metal musicians being a bunch of suburb kids, djent and tech death are basically entirely manned by nerds from the upper middle class.


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 8, 2014)

CJLsky said:


> I was skimming through this whole thread, really enjoying the music everyone's shared after I read your ever-so entertaining post, and came across a post you should probably read, though if you're not above using cancer jokes to describe a genre of music that isn't tr00 enough for you or whatever, you probably won't agree with it, but alas, read on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Never heard of them before, but this song is awesome. I really dig the vocals, it's a more mellow style and it suits the song very well. It reminds me a little of some grunge stuff as well. Really good band!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 8, 2014)

Paul McAleer said:


> heuheuheuheuhhue


This was my first taste of rock, no pun intended.  I was 5 years old and my dad was blasting this album through the sound system all day and I loved it, Kid Rock kicks ass.  the haters.


----------



## abandonist (Feb 8, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> Seriously. For all the talk of nu metal musicians being a bunch of suburb kids, djent and tech death are basically entirely manned by nerds from the upper middle class.



I'm just having some fun. It is a pretty specific kind of disaffected white kids that love nu metal though. I can dig on a couple records. Mainly, Broke by Hed PE.


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 8, 2014)

I just found the song by iNSANE that I wanted to post before. I couldn't remember the name before, but I finally found it. It's really good.


----------



## Ben.Last (Feb 8, 2014)

abandonist said:


> I'm just having some fun. It is a pretty specific kind of disaffected white kids that love nu metal though. I can dig on a couple records. Mainly, Broke by Hed PE.



Oh, I know. I wasn't getting defensive or anything; I just find it funny. There's almost always some specific feature to a fandom.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 8, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> Seriously. For all the *talk* of nu metal musicians being a bunch of suburb kids, djent and tech death are basically entirely manned by nerds from the upper middle class.


 
I'm in a numetal band from the ghetto. What is this talk you speak of?


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 9, 2014)

I would love to form a nu-metal band, too band not much people here are into it, or, if they are, they want to play Korn covers and stuff like that, they don't know much about the other bands... I would seriously love to play nu-metal with my 7 and 8 strings!


----------



## Joose (Feb 10, 2014)

How about some Five Pointe O?


Or Ill Nino?


----------



## XeoFLCL (Feb 11, 2014)

Okay, not to shamelessly plug, but my new band is heavily influenced by nu metal acts like sevendust, adema, and taproot along with alt metal groups like chevelle and breaking benjamin and might actually appeal to this thread so why not post a few of the recordings since I'm sure people might be interested. We're kind of lacking a vocalist, though.. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/thekobrakai-1/1371-tension-demo-no-vox[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/thekobrakai-1/1371-struggle-demo-no[/SC]
It's kinda sloppy but we'll probably be recording for real once we can mic our drummers kit and not program everything.

If you wanna keep up with what we're doing, our facebook is linked in my sig


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Feb 11, 2014)

^^ Definitely digging what you've got going so far, can't wait to hear it as it progresses!!  Might as well post mine and my brother's most recent recording for the project we're in the process of getting going, as it definitely has some nu-metal/hard rock going on...and 8-strings! At least for this song, so far.  Instrumental for now, but enjoy!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/geetarwanksta/new-8-string-stuff[/SC]


And a bonus song from our last project, kinda in the same vein, baritone 6'er for this one, and vocals!!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/telecatastrophe/rise-up-broken-say-your[/SC]


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 12, 2014)

Just discovered this new band which is pretty much Nu-Metal, and the tone is SWEET. That classic A tuning action, I really dig it  


Nothing More - This is the Time

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znvAJ5d_7ZM

Can't embed it, I don't know what's happening.


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 12, 2014)

Please ignore this post. I posted a video in the thread before this and I wasn't able to embed it in any of the posts.


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2014)

lucasreis said:


> Just discovered this new band which is pretty much Nu-Metal, and the tone is SWEET. That classic A tuning action, I really dig it
> 
> 
> Nothing More - This is the Time
> ...



Damn, this shit is awesome.


----------

